# Mino's rant/tips about every CoD4 weapon and perk



## Mino (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm bored.

<big>*Assault Rifles*</big>
*M16*
Don't use this gun.  It outclasses every other assault rifle and nearly every other gun in everything.  With Stopping Power it kills in two hits, anywhere in the body.  And get this: it has a three-round burst.  What kind of idiocy is that?

*AK-47*
When you absolutely positively have to kill every mother*CEN-3.0-SORD*er in the room, accept no substitutes.  No really, this gun packs a punch, good luck hitting things at range with much effectiveness, though.

*M4 Carbine*
The M16's fully automatic and fully less "nooby" cousin.  Lower power, but still great to use.  I like it a lot, unfortunately it sucks when firing from the hip.

*G3*
A great single-fire gun.  Put Stopping Power and a Red Dot Sight on this thing and shoot someone twice.  They're down.  Also has next to no recoil and can shoot as fast as you can pull the trigger.  Gotta love it, but I prefer snipers.

*G36C*
A nastier M4, with less recoil and a whole lot more noise.  Looks funny, too.  Pretty solid from the hip, but at range it is only slightly better than the AK-47.  Definitely burst it on far away targets.

*M14*
Basically the same as the G3, only with a ton more recoil.  Great from the hip unlike the G3, though.  A one-shot kill in the head and neck on all but the longest range shots.  I've used this with an ACOG as a sort of sniper before, but I usually use it with a silencer now, if at all.  Has one of the worst iron sights in the game.

*MP44*
You can't get attachments for this gun, apparently it's from WWII and was used in other CoD games.  I find it is pretty powerful, even from the hip with Double Tap and Steady Aim.  Went 30 and 3 with this earlier today....  Iron sights on it are terrible, unfortunately, and it has high recoil, but the recoil is more manageable than that of say, the AK-47.

<big>*Sub Machine Guns*</big>
*MP5*
This gun is great when starting out, and great when silenced, but without a Red Dot Sight you'll have trouble with range.  I prefer firing it from the hip.

*Skorpion*
This little pea shooter packs a punch, but has a clip size of 20 that you can waste in about 2 seconds.  I like it silenced with Double Tap or with a Red Dot Sight and Sleight of Hand. 

*Mini-Uzi*
Invented by some Israeli guy, this gun has the highest fire rate in the game.  A good hip-firer, but climbs worse than the MP5.  If you're really bored, try killing someone with this gun when it has an ACOG on it.  I use it in Hardcore Search and Destroy though, for its high power.

*AK-74u*
The AK-47's sub machine gun cousin, this is the most powerful of the SMG's, and can be great at range with a Red Dot Sight.

*P90*
Second only to the M16 in overpoweredness, this supposedly weak gun can hit anything from nearly anywhere, with no recoil, and from the hip can waste anyone.  It just fires too fast.  I used it a little bit in this prestige, but it only reinforced the notion to me that it is overpowered.

<big>*Light Machine Guns*</big>
*M249 SAW*
I've grown fond of this rather-accurate SMG.  With a Grip and Steady Aim, it is impressive from the hip.  Problem is that you can lose your target in the smoke it kicks up if you're using a Grip or the iron sights.  Burst it, it'll help.

*RPD*
This gun is sexy.  I'd do it.  I use it with a Grip to reduce recoil.  Get Deep Impact and learn to shoot through walls effectively.

*M60E4*
Worst iron sights in the game, easily.  This thing can pack a punch, but I prefer the RPD for it's higher firing rate.  Plus the RPD sounds cooler.  For some reason, I get the impression that this is going to fall apart in my hands as I'm shooting it.  Weird.

<big>*Shotguns*</big>
*W1200*
I don't care for shotties too much, but I prefer the W1200 when I do use them.  It packs a bigger punch and has 3 more rounds available.  Get a grip if you plan to shoot someone more than once with it.  I use UAV Jammer and Extreme Conditioning with it.  These guns have the same hip fire accuracy regardless of how you are positioned (i.e. prone, crouching, standing.)  _That was my old comments.  In tenth prestige, I couldn't seem to get the hang of this mother*CEN-3.0-SORD*er.  M1014 is my preferred shotty now.

*M1014*
Semi-automatic shotgun, lower power and a 4 cartridge limit.  Probably better at extreme close range due to it's fire rate.  I can't say I've ever used this... maybe I should.  Now that I have, I can teach you how to use this beast.  Grip, Stopping Power, Steady Aim.  It has great range and can fire quickly if you don't get them in one shot.  I have the golden version of this *CEN-7.1-SORD*.  Smexy.

<big>*Sniper Rifles*</big>
*M40A3*
Most accurate Sniper Rifle, in that it will steady when you hold your breath the fastest.  Bolt-action rifle.  Great for counter-sniping, but you need Stopping Power to get a torso/stomach one-hit-kill.  Used to be my favorite, perhaps I should give it another shot.

*M21*
Basically and M14 with a scope on it.  Semi-automatic....  You'll need to use Stopping Power to get a kill in the neck OR torso....  I'm amazing at scoring headshots with this thing, somehow.  Got Red Tiger for this at level 18.

*Dragunov*
My personal favorite (and the only non-American) sniper.  Looks and sounds sexy as hell.  Semi-automatic.  Has lower recoil (seemingly) allowing me to take the second shot.  Don't bother putting Stopping Power on this guy, it won't let you kill anyone any faster (unless they have Juggernaut, in which case you can kill them in one hit, too.)  I use this with Overkill to get an naked AK-47 and with Claymores.  I tend to camp in buildings, and if anyone gets near me, I have the Automatic Kalashnikov to feed them lead.  I have the golden Dragunov, too.  Very shiny.

*R700*
A bolt-action beast, close to the M40A3, but with more kick, and can kill in the torso, neck, and head without Stopping Power, with it you can also kill one-hit in the stomach.  Looks cool in that the camo you apply to it also goes on the scope.  This gun sways more than the other snipers when you aren't moving.

*Barrett .50cal*
Same power as the R700, only louder and semi-automatic.  Supposed to have the best penetration in the game.  Supposedly these are .50 caliber bullets.  These guns are made to disable vehicles.  Google .50 caliber and see these things.  How then can I shoot that Juggernaut jerk in the face and he not be dead?  These things would rip your leg off if they hit your toe.  Yeah... without Stopping Power you might as well have a Dragunov for a semi-automatic sniper, but with Stopping Power you can also get them in the stomach, so....

<big>*Pistols*</big>
*M9*
15-round clip, OK damage, bad range.  Good to note that this gun shares ammo with the MP5 and Mini-Uzi.

*USP .45*
12-round clip, OK damage, good range.  I prefer this out of the first three pistols.

*M1911 .45*
8-round clip, OK damage, OK range.  Most accurate of the firs three pistols from the hip.

*Desert Eagle*
Tiny 7-round clip, high damage, good range.  Looks amazing, can't be silenced, however.  Sounds deadly, too.  You get a gold-plated one once you reach level 55....

*<big>Grenades</big>*
*Frag Grenade*
Throw it, it blows up.  Cook it up to lower the 5 second fuse and take your enemies by surprise, but don't miscount as I've done numerous times.  Also, avoid picking up nades unless you know how close they are to exploding.

*Flash Grenade*
Temporarily blinds and deafens those near it, especially those facing it, based on their distance from it.  People facing away from it generally are not affected by it, however they cannot sprint while they are affected.

*Stun Grenade*
My preferred special grenade.  It will shortly blind and then disorient those in the area around it, causing them to move slowly and their aim to go all screwy.    It also hurts them slightly and you can often kill nearly-dead people with this.  Me like.  Oh, and if you are playing a hardcore game, throw this at someone's head to kill them instantly.

*Smoke Grenade*
I use this for sniper classes.  It effectively blocks vision for about 10 seconds in the area it is thrown.

<big>*Blue Perks*</big>
*C4 x 2*
Cute little guys.  Use them as a grenade to toss into buildings you know are occupied, or sit in the grass and wait for some cockbite to run by.  It's your call, but either way it can be a waste of time.  I prefer Claymores.

*Special Grenades x 3*
This lets you have either 3 Stun Grenades or 3 Flash Grenades.  I usually use this at the beginning of a prestige, as there is not much else to use.  You cannot have 3 smoke grenades.

*RPG-7 x 2*
You get two rockets.  Aim and shoot.  They blow up once they hit something.  Pretty straightforward, however these things tend to miss more and go everywhere at range.  Used mostly for taking down helicopters.  Shoot them with one and then a few bullets and it'll be down.

*Claymore x 2*
My second most favoritest blue perk.  Plant these where people cannot see them until it is too late and they have tripped them.  When hiding them behind a doorway, be sure to angle them away from the wall so that the blast will direct towards the enemy as they move past the doorway.

*Frag x 3*
I hate this perk.  It just encourages people to bomb three frag grenades at the enemy without any intelligence or skill.  This is especially annoying on Wet Work and Headquarters, when people just keep spawning, hucking grenades, and dying.  One of the three worst perks.

*Bandolier*
This perk gives you three times as much extra ammo, so you don't have to salvage the ground for a new weapon.  However, I've recently found that I have drastically overstated its use.  Many guns, such as the M16A4, M4 Carbine, and G36C share ammo, so it is often not necessary to have this perk, even if you plan on living for a long time.  Good for most SMGs, however.  Its really your call on whether or not you think you'll live long enough to use it all.

*Bomb Squad*
Let's you see enemy C4 and Claymore that are nearby, even through walls.  Useful for some gametypes, not so much for others.

*<big>Red Perks</big>*
*Stopping Power*
Great perk.  Gives bullets more damage, probably the most common perk in the game.

*Juggernaut*
One of the three worst perks, gives the user more health, just enough to be able to take a .50 CALIBER BULLET TO THE FACE!  CHRIST!  Yeah, don't use this, please.  Oh, and you Juggernaut snipers out there can blow me.  I saw and shot you first, bite me.

*Sleight of Hand*
A less common perk.  It allows the user to reload faster, rather useful for LMG's.  I used it on the Skorpion because I would always run out of ammo at bad times, this way I could reload in about 1 second and keep shooting.

*Double Tap*
Your guns shoot 1.5 times faster.  Don't use this with semi-automatics, even the M16.  It does nothing, and to the M16 it does nearly nothing.  It does work however on the pump-action shotgun, but it has so much recoil it doesn't matter much.  I like it with silenced weapons, but Stopping Power works just as well some times, so whatever.

*Overkill*
Lets you choose TWO primary weapons, no pistol.  Normally I may have a problem with this perk, but when you think about it it doesn't lend them much of an advantage in a firefight, just the ability to choose which weapon to use in it.  Great for Search and Destroy, as well as for people playing as snipers.

*UAV Jammer*
You won't show up on the enemy's UAV when they have it.  Great for hardcore and when used with a silenced weapon.  If you do shoot an unsilenced weapon, however, you will show up the radar, even with this perk.  This perk just protects against UAV detection.

*Sonic Boom*
Makes your explosions bigger or something.  I don't see this much, but it usually is used with explosives (obviously.)  Frag x 3 bombers probably love this.

*<big>color=green]Green Perks[/color]</big>*
*Extreme Conditioning*
Let's you run farther.  Whoo.  Good for some guns and gametypes, although not that common.

*Steady Aim*
Great for SMG's, it makes the hip-fire reticule smaller, meaning you are much more effective at close range.  Won't help you much with a sniper, though....  I like it with the M249 SAW and M1014.  With certain guns this may not be advantageous.  A P90 or a MP5 is likely better off with another perk, as these guns are very good from the hip to start with.

*Last Stand*
Basically just drops you to the ground when you would have died, assuming it was not an explosion or headshot that would have killed you.  You pull out your pistol and shoot at people while you lie there bleeding to death.  You have 10-15 seconds to live, and get double points for any kills you get while in Last Stand.  I don't really have a problem with this perk, as it is not easy to get kills while in it and it is not difficult to dispatch someone in it, however it does give the opportunity for a lot of kill steals....  Hold X to die faster.  Oh, and if you hit a person in Last Stand with a grenade, they die.  D:

*Martyrdom*
A half-armed grenade pops out of your rectum when you die.  Worst perk in the game.  I wish they'd take it out.  Don't use it.  I hate running around corners and dying to a dead guy.  I hate picking up teammate's grenades thinking they are enemy grenades and dying.  I hate people getting most of their kills by dying.  I hate it.

*Deep Impact*
Great perk, especially with LMG's and earlier on in the ranks for snipers.  Basically increases bullets' ability to go through objects.

*Iron Lungs*
A sniper's best friend.  Let's you hold your breath for very long period of time (9 heartbeats), however the recovery time is longer after you shoot or let your breath out, which can mean taking another shot is damn near impossible.  Longer breath means steadier shots and the ability to shoot immediately as someone comes around a corner you were holding your breath while watching.

*Dead Silence*
Let's your character make no noise when moving, great for hardcore games and games with fewer players.  However, I find that people often times don't even play with sound up very far, so it can be useless.

*Eavesdrop*
Utterly useless, let's you hear proximate enemies' voice chat, however that is usually useless things.  Best used in serious matches, like clan matches, where voice chat is actually used for strategy.

This should/could be your dictionary.  Well at least a dictionary on my play style...._


----------



## Mino (Apr 8, 2008)

Updated the MP44.


----------



## Mino (Apr 9, 2008)

Ooh, M14 is pretty beastly....

Updated M14.


----------



## MGMT (Jun 4, 2008)

could you fix the text? ZB messed with it.


----------



## Mino (Jun 18, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> could you fix the text? ZB messed with it.


Dear Christ....

I'll get on that.


----------



## MGMT (Jun 18, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I also like to mention that I have sniped with the Ak47 before. lol. With the red dot too.


----------



## sunate (Jul 24, 2008)

:gyroidsurprised: Such violence. nice gun info ;p. (btw guest who are you?)


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Aug 10, 2008)

> Assault Rifles
> M16
> Don't use this gun. It outclasses every other assault rifle and nearly every other gun in everything. *With Stopping Power it kills in two hits, anywhere in the body. *And get this: it has a three-round burst. What kind of idiocy is that?



You're giving us a reason to USE it, haha.


----------

